# NCEES 519



## sam314159 (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried searching for an existing thread but it kept giving me an error.

Does anyone have a more detailed explaination for why the answer is D? The NCEES solution is a two line "single phase full wave rectifier" but I would to get the point where I understand how current is flowing through this circuit with and without the blown fuse.


----------



## HornTootinEE (Mar 24, 2011)

I would also like to see this. I have to sit and draw the waveforms, and even then I'm not so sure I'm right.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Have a look at this thread and see if that helps. As stated there, the key to this problem is what is being asked. The question only asks for the waveform of PHASE A. Not the entire circuit.


----------

